# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > Spanish Speaking RepRap Forum >  Bienvenida al Foro

## jameghino

Gente,
gracias por sumarse a esta comunidad. Estoy convencido que podremos construir un lugar donde realmente podamos incrementar y evolucionar el conocimiento alrededor de RepRap. La idea es que dentro de este apartado se presenten.
Un abrazo y nos estamos leyendo
Javier
jfa3D.com.ar

----------


## ChArDoN

Javi aca estoy, espero cuando tenga un poco mas avanzado el protitotipo de la nueva impresora COREXY que estamos armado poder subir algunas fotos y escuchar sugerencias.

----------


## jameghino

¡Excelente! Si, ya la quiero ver. Te tengo que pasar unos Argento de 3mm, cuando termine con la mudanza te armo algunos para que los pongas combinados (doble con otro de 1.75mm) y al de 3mm le hacemos un orificio de salida mayor asi probamos el tema del infill mas rapido.
Un abrazo y gracias!

----------


## Word

Buenas, la mayor*a me conoce como Lechonquinto y algunos como Word.
ChArDoN, espero que hayas usado varillas lisas calibradas, hice un prototipo de corexy y tiene torsión sobre (Y) al hacer movimientos en el eje (X) m*nima holgura se hace notar, sobre todo en c*rculos.

----------


## AleCun

Hola Javier, Hola todos!.. Gracias por la invitación a este foro y espero poder aportar en lo que pueda (no mucho por ahora dada mi poca experiencia en el tema)..
Salu2
AleCUn

----------


## jorge22

Javier de Hola, Hola a todos, me presento AUNQUE ALGUNOS Ya Me Conocen, espero Que podamos Seguir Compartiendo informacion y lograr v buenos Proyectos !!!!!!!  
Saludos y exitos !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!! 
Jorge22

----------


## puche

Hola a Todos, la mayoria no me conoce porque no posteo demasiado pero siempre estoy leyendo el foro y colaboro cono lo que puedo  :Smile: .

----------


## aleiovanevcp

hola a todos esperemos que tenga resultado este foro saludos ale

----------


## zoppis

Hola, Gracias por la invitación.
Experiencia casi no tengo, pero si puedo ayudar en algo, avisen.
Felices Fiestas para todos.

----------


## ChArDoN

> Buenas, la mayor*a me conoce como Lechonquinto y algunos como Word.
> ChArDoN, espero que hayas usado varillas lisas calibradas, hice un prototipo de corexy y tiene torsión sobre (Y) al hacer movimientos en el eje (X) m*nima holgura se hace notar, sobre todo en c*rculos.


Asi es use todas varillas calibradas, igualmente es el primer prototipo, cuando tenga algo mas armado subo fotos.

----------


## timbero

Hola a todos escribo desde cuba,que bueno contar con seccion en español en este super foro,no escribo mucho pues mi internet es limitado pero me mantengo al tanto de todo lo interesantisimo que aqui se genera. En buena parte le debo a este foro haber habierto hace poco un pequeno cafe 3Dfab(Mini cafe 3D-fab CREARTE)aqui en la habana con muy buena aceptacion. Poseo una flashforge,una prusa i3 (Marco de acrilico)y le doy los toques finales a una Rostock mini que aun sin afinar imprime que es un sueño. Extiendo la misma invitacione que hice en mi anterior post en ingles,si andan por mi isla estan invitados y el cafe,buen cafe cubano va por la casa Saludos y feliz año nuevo

----------


## jameghino

Bienvenido @timbero y aqu* en esta sección estaremos intercambiando ideas y soluciones en nuestra lengua. Cuando este por Cuba, all* estaré, no lo dudes.

Que tengas un excelente 2015
Un cordial abrazo desde Argentina
Javier

----------

